# TTOC SWISSOL UK TOUR 2-20 MAY **MORE PICS ADDED 23.05.05**



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

First pics of the Swissol Tour..............

Dave has done a fantastic job so far and had some glowing reports! 

*Hull*


















*Southampton*

























*Stroud*


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

All looking VERY shiney


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Can't wait to get mine done on Sunday.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

Mine is being done now! 

Can't wait to see it later on this afternoon - will post a pic later


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

I'll hold my pics off then 

great to meet you this morning Mart


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

You too Wayne,

Sat in the office trying to get on with some work, but keep wondering how the car is going to look later - can't wait to see


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Your wheels are sparkling, hood is drying, and Dave's clambering round inside as we speak


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

MSG to Dave......

"You're going to get your ear bent by a cloth top noob at the karting meet next month....... I need advice"

Unless of course I post a new thread...


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Dave says ' :roll: :lol: '


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

head_ed said:


> Mine is being done now!
> 
> Can't wait to see it later on this afternoon - will post a pic later


You won't be disappointed Mart. 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Can't wait to get mine done on Sunday.


Wayne - if you get a chance could you mention to Dave that mine has Leather/Alcantara interior and see if he has whatever necessary to clean it (completely forgot to mention it before :roll: )

Also, is it 9:30 start at on Sunday?

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Paul, I think Dave would prefer to start before 9 if possible. :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Not a problem Lee - just couldn't remember when I was supposed to be there


----------



## kharling (Mar 17, 2004)

Fantastic job.............thanks Dave 8)


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Kev and Martin, got any pics yet?

Post them up as soon as you can.

Happy bunnies?? :wink:


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am over the moon, I have somepics that I took outside Wayne's house after Dave had finished - but I intend to take some better ones tomorrow.

Will post them in the morning.

Dave did a great job & I would recommend him to anyone - as well as being a nice bloke too!

Mart.


----------



## head_ed (Dec 10, 2002)

I am over the moon!

Dave is a top fellow and did a first rate job, I have already recommended him to some friends.

I took a couple of pics outside Wayne's house, but will take some more arty ones soon - here they are to be going on with though 



















Mart.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Very nice Mart 

And thank you


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Firday the 13th struck the Swissol Tour today............ 

Dave went to start his car this morning and guess what....turned over but no spark.  Immobiliser trouble, so a delayed start to the day. 

However, he is just finishing my car as we speak and what a transformation..........two words sum it up.............AWESOME and STUNNING!!

Thanks Dave, will post some pics up later.


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Cool! 

So - you can *honestly* say you have a black TT now Lee?   :lol:

PS - did the old wax come off ok?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just have to add my thanks to Dave on this thread. My car came back from the body shop covered in swirl marks from their machine polisher but now has a afantastic mirror finish.

Dave did a *fantastic* job. Omen666 was virtually green with envy :lol: Can't believe how good it looks - or the fact that he went nearly nine hours without a break or food  Pure dedication and I am sooooo pleased with the results  Will post pics later (but they'll probably disappear like my previous efforts - must change my hosting site - any recommendations anyone?).

Many thanks also to nutts and t7 for their generous hospitality (especially the bacon and sausage butties - mmmm)


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> Just have to add my thanks to Dave on this thread. My car came back from the body shop covered in swirl marks from their machine polisher but now has a afantastic mirror finish.
> 
> Dave did a *fantastic* job. Omen666 was virtually green with envy :lol: Can't believe how good it looks - or the fact that he went nearly nine hours without a break or food  Pure dedication and I am sooooo pleased with the results  Will post pics later (but they'll probably disappear like my previous efforts - must change my hosting site - any recommendations anyone?).
> 
> Many thanks also to nutts and t7 for their generous hospitality (especially the bacon and sausage butties - mmmm)


I recommend fotki. You'll have to pay, but you'll get what you pay for.

If you want to email pics to me this morning I can put them on my fotki account and post them here for you.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Just have to add my thanks to Dave on this thread. My car came back from the body shop covered in swirl marks from their machine polisher but now has a afantastic mirror finish.
> ...


Cheers mate - unfortunately pics on camera at home - not had time to download the yet :roll: I might take you up on your offer later (or get myself a better host tonight)

Just after I got home last night a crow decided to drop his (large) cargo all over the roof of my gleaming car







Luckily I got to it while it was still wet and it wiped off really easily, as did the flies from my drive home - couldn't help but laugh at the irony  :roll:


----------



## PaulRS3 (May 7, 2002)

Thanks to Dave for his excellent work today. 

Really pleased just shame weather tailed off after such a lovely weekend.


----------



## wschofield (Feb 27, 2005)

Its my turn tomorrow.

Really looking forward to seeing the results.

Lets hope the weather stays good


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Pics now hosted on free site so hope they will work.

They pretty much speak for themselves: (sorry about the size :roll: )

Swirl marks on bonnet before (not put there by me btw - useless body shop and their machine polisher :evil: )









Comparison after one application of cleaner (no wax) - Cleansed on left / untreated on right (out of focus I'm afraid)









Mirror finish on bonnet at the end of the day  









All done     (the sun glare was really there - not photoshopped :lol: )









wschofield - you won't be disappointed


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

WOW!  8) 8) 8)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> WOW!  8) 8) 8)


Pretty much what Damon and I kept saying all day :lol: :lol:


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Still am saying it


----------



## wschofield (Feb 27, 2005)

Many Thanks to Dave for his top work today.

An excellent job.

Will post some pics if i can work out how to


----------



## wschofield (Feb 27, 2005)

Here is the result of Dave's hard work today


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

[Chandler style]

Could it _be_ any more shiny?

[/Chandler style]

Nice.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Don't I Recognise You? said:
> 
> 
> > WOW!  8) 8) 8)
> ...


And that's what I'm saying already even though Dave only just finished the clay bar'ing


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

What was he doing with the toilet brush Mr Schofiled ?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

John - that's a very high quality wheel cleaning brush :wink:


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

The Official Wax Wizard one is better !


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Here are the pictures of Dave's hard work 
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm

As you can see: i'm thrilled to bits with the result 
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif] 
Thanks again, Dave. You did a fabulous job :-*

And now it starts to drizzle :evil: :evil: :evil:


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Another cracking job 

Nice one Dave - and  Dani

Very 8)


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Looking great Dani. 8) Has A3 DFU ever looked so good? Are you now a Swissol convert?

I hope you supplied Dave with a steady stream of Orange Lucozade and Mars bars.  :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> Looking great Dani. 8) Has A3 DFU ever looked so good? Are you now a Swissol convert?
> 
> I hope you supplied Dave with a steady stream of Orange Lucozade and Mars bars.  :wink:


I am a convert, Aidan [smiley=sweetheart.gif]

And, yes, I bought Lucozade and Mars bars for the first time in my life. I even tried a Mars bar last night (Dave didn't manage them all!!) I still have to try Lucozade :roll:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> Another cracking job
> 
> Nice one Dave - and  Dani
> 
> Very 8)


Isn't it?

I may head into the Pennines later today and take some more pictures   
Oh, how nice that I'll have some time off over lunch today
[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## tactile (Dec 3, 2004)

Nice work Dave.nice to meet you finally !!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've now taken loads more pictures in the [smiley=sunny.gif] which I will post a link to tonight. BTW, none of the pictures was/will be photoshopped!!

Dave: 3!! cars are waiting to be swissoled in my road!!
Will you please come back ---> like tomorrow :roll: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And these are the pictures I've taken today in the sunshine  
http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

A3DFU said:


> And these are the pictures I've taken today in the sunshine
> http://www.personaltraining-home.co.uk/ ... /index.htm


She looks wonderful Dani.


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Dani,

The comments on your photos made me :lol:

Glad Dave has put a smile on your face 

By the time he's finished this tour he'll probably need a hands, knees and.................back transplant. Mind you who better to give him advice than a qualified fitness trainer/instructor!!!!!! 

Jackie x


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

aidb said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > And these are the pictures I've taken today in the sunshine
> ...


Yes, she does 



Jac-in-a-Box said:


> Dani,
> 
> The comments on your photos made me :lol:
> 
> ...


Thanks, Jackie :-*

Dave knows where to go :wink: ... he got my business card :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Your car is looking great Dani. 

It's got to be the most distinctive TT's in the Country. I take it you're not a shy person then!!!?  

Regards


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Silver Surfer said:


> Your car is looking great Dani.
> 
> It's got to be the most distinctive TT's in the Country. I take it you're not a shy person then!!!?
> 
> Regards


Me?

I'm soooooo shy it's untrue   Honest :wink: :roll:


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box (Nov 9, 2002)

Back home in one piece...slightly frayed around the edges and enjoying the delights of quiet Scottish roads again, not sure how you people south of Hadrians wall put up with all that traffic on your roads  
M1, M25 and M3 at 5pm on a Friday evening made me realise how lucky I am to live up North! And how could I forget the joys of a trip into and out of Manchester at the wrong time of day 

Anyway, an excellent trip which I thoroughly enjoyed, great weather, great locations/facilities for working and I think (hope!) everyone was happy with the end result.

Hard work without doubt, but it would have been so much harder without the kind offers of hospitality, accomodation, food and drink, cloth and clothes washing - and even clothes repair! 
My heartfelt thanks to all those who helped me along my way; your generousity was hugely appreciated 

Hopefully Lee (Multiprocess) will work out what's been made for the nominated charity and let you all know...thanks again boys and girls 

Dave


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Many, many thanks to Dave and all that took part, hopefully next time in a few months we can stack Dave out with work and visit more parts of the country!

Dave has raised Â£190 for our nominated charity www.changingfaces.org.uk, which they are delighted with.

Dave is planning on doing another Tour in September so look out for some more details soon.

Here are some pics of my car, which looked stunning.............


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

He really does make the cars look brand new showroom condition all over again doesnt he. Judging by the pics the car looks emmencse!

Are there any older '99 Or 2000 owners whose cars are in not as good knick to show how good the results were?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> He really does make the cars look brand new showroom condition all over again doesnt he. Judging by the pics the car looks emmencse!
> 
> Are there any older '99 Or 2000 owners whose cars are in not as good knick to show how good the results were?


Mine is a 2000 and had some *really* bad swirl marks after a dodgy repair and respray. Have a look at my pics on page 2 of this thread. You will be amazed at what he can do :wink:


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

wow that is impressive. Im trying to get signed on this new tour now. Looks well worth it, how much did you guys pay?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

jiggyjaggy said:


> wow that is impressive. Im trying to get signed on this new tour now. Looks well worth it, how much did you guys pay?


Â£150 for members / Â£160 for non members with Â£10 of this going to charity. That's for the full works, inside and out - see the new tour thread for details of what Dave will do.

As Dave says in his latest post on that thread, dates and timings, etc will come from Multiprocess when he has drawn up a full list with locations.


----------



## jiggyjaggy (May 27, 2004)

Cool I think I will def be in for this. Cheers for that buddy boy! 8)


----------



## robertroe (Jun 30, 2005)

Wow thats amazing. Impressive shine all round. If I'd manage to buy a TT yet I'd be very tempted 

Is Dave the top guy in the country/world, certainly looks like he'd be hard to beat!

It does make a huge difference to the car. I went to look at one in Macclesfield and was quite non-plussed but after they'd had it cleaned it looked amazing and although it was a 180 and I'm after a 225 I was tempted for a mo! The dealer didnt know what colour it was "erms its metallic" was his answer, but it was obvious it was cherry black after it had been done.


----------



## mos (Apr 21, 2005)

should have posted this months ago but kept forgetting to get around to it
dave did a fantastic job on mine very very impressed, he has some photos somewhere of it.
i would definately use him again without a doubt and would definately be interested if the proposed september tour does go on.
i have been cleaning the car since his visit but i haven't got around to polishing it due to extensive diy so another visit from the master valeter probably would not go a miss


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Mos - you had better post that in the main tour thread in the Events section - In the Stickies at the top of the Events index


----------



## shadyzzz (Sep 17, 2006)

please dooooooo mine !!!!!!! prity please


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

shadyzzz said:


> please dooooooo mine !!!!!!! prity please


He will be out when the sun comes out 8) ,,,, check here http://www.********.co.uk/ttforumbbs/vi ... 0&start=20


----------

